# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  تعرف على وظائف نجوم WWE قبل الاحتراف

## هدوء عاصف

*



بطبيعة الحال لا نتعرف على نجوم الـ WWE إلا حين تسلط عليهم الأضواء، أما  كيف كانت حياتهم قبل ذلك، فالقليلون يعرفون الإجابة، لهذا فقد بحثنا لكم عن  ماضي هؤلاء النجوم قبل ظهورهم في عالم المصارعة.


 1. سين كارا



قبل انضمامه إلى "WWE" كان يعتبر النجم المقنع " سين كارا " هو " سوبر مان  المكسيك " بسبب شهرته الكبيرة داخل بلده، فكان يظهر في المسلسلات  التلفزيونية، والكتب المصورة، والحملات السياسية لبعض المرشحين 


.2 شيماس



نجم الاتحاد الأيرلندي الذي يدافع عن لقبه بالوقت الحالي ضد نجوم السماك  داون، بدأ حياته يدافع عن حياة الآخرين كحارس امن بملهى ليلي، عمل أيضاً  كحارس أمن شخصي لبعض النجوم أمثال " بونو" و"لوري جونيور"


 .3 جون سينا



جم الاتحاد بالوقت الحالي والفتى المدلل عند رئيس الاتحاد "فينس ماكمان"  كان يعمل كسائق ليموزين في إحدى شركات السيارات، وأثناء العمل كان يتدرب  على رياضة المصارعة حتى استطاع التوقيع مع اتحاد "WWE"

 .4 غريت كالي



نجم الاتحاد العملاق وبطل العالم السابق، في بداية أيامه كان ضابط بجهاز الشرطة بدولة الهند (مسقط رأسه).



5. كين
**
**

مصارع الاتحاد الشهير ذو الوجه المرعب، قد لا تصدق أنه في يوم من الأيام  كان مدرساً للغة الإنكليزية وحصل على شهادة في الأدب الإنكليزي من جامعة  ولاية ميسوري 



 .6 برودس كلاي



قبل انضمامه إلى اتحاد "WWE" كان يعمل كحارس شخصي لمغنى الراب الشهير " سنوب دوغ " .



 7. ويد باريت



قبل بداية "المشاكس" بالاتحاد، كان ملاكماً هاوياً يلعب من حين لآخر وحصل  على درجة علمية بعلوم الأحياء البحرية من جامعة ليفربول، وأثناء تدربه  ليصبح مصارعاً محترفاً عمل في مختبر للعلوم 



 .8 غولد بيرغ



يلقبه محبيه بـ"المدمر"، وقبل أن يصبح غولد بيرغ مصارعاً محترفاً كان لاعب  كرة قدم أميركية ولعب لعدة فرق منها "صقور أتلانتا "، اختفى غولد بيرغ عن  الأنظار بعد إصابته بكسر في الحوض.


 9. ناعومي



قبل انضمامها إلى فريق الرقص الخاص بنجم الاتحاد " برودس كلاي"، كانت ناعومي تعمل كراقصة بفريق مغنى الراب الشهير "فلو رايدا".


 10. بول بيرر



من أفضل مديري المصارعين الذين ظهروا خلال العقود الماضية، له فضل كبير في  صناعة نجومية الأندرتيكر بالتسعينيات. بدأ بول حياته كمصور بجوار الحلبات  حتى أصبح مديراً بعروض الهواة للمصارعة قبل توقيعه مع "WWF "
 .
**
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هذوا هون لاحقني في قنوات 24 ع 24 قارفانه حياتي منهم
 يسلموهدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هههههههههههههه
جمعة مباركة مها..


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*

للـــــــرفع*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*



بطبيعة الحال لا نتعرف على نجوم الـ WWE إلا حين تسلط عليهم الأضواء، أما  كيف كانت حياتهم قبل ذلك، فالقليلون يعرفون الإجابة، لهذا فقد بحثنا لكم عن  ماضي هؤلاء النجوم قبل ظهورهم في عالم المصارعة.


 1. سين كارا



قبل انضمامه إلى "WWE" كان يعتبر النجم المقنع " سين كارا " هو " سوبر مان  المكسيك " بسبب شهرته الكبيرة داخل بلده، فكان يظهر في المسلسلات  التلفزيونية، والكتب المصورة، والحملات السياسية لبعض المرشحين 


.2 شيماس



نجم الاتحاد الأيرلندي الذي يدافع عن لقبه بالوقت الحالي ضد نجوم السماك  داون، بدأ حياته يدافع عن حياة الآخرين كحارس امن بملهى ليلي، عمل أيضاً  كحارس أمن شخصي لبعض النجوم أمثال " بونو" و"لوري جونيور"


 .3 جون سينا



جم الاتحاد بالوقت الحالي والفتى المدلل عند رئيس الاتحاد "فينس ماكمان"  كان يعمل كسائق ليموزين في إحدى شركات السيارات، وأثناء العمل كان يتدرب  على رياضة المصارعة حتى استطاع التوقيع مع اتحاد "WWE"

 .4 غريت كالي



نجم الاتحاد العملاق وبطل العالم السابق، في بداية أيامه كان ضابط بجهاز الشرطة بدولة الهند (مسقط رأسه).



5. كين
**
**

مصارع الاتحاد الشهير ذو الوجه المرعب، قد لا تصدق أنه في يوم من الأيام  كان مدرساً للغة الإنكليزية وحصل على شهادة في الأدب الإنكليزي من جامعة  ولاية ميسوري 



 .6 برودس كلاي



قبل انضمامه إلى اتحاد "WWE" كان يعمل كحارس شخصي لمغنى الراب الشهير " سنوب دوغ " .



 7. ويد باريت



قبل بداية "المشاكس" بالاتحاد، كان ملاكماً هاوياً يلعب من حين لآخر وحصل  على درجة علمية بعلوم الأحياء البحرية من جامعة ليفربول، وأثناء تدربه  ليصبح مصارعاً محترفاً عمل في مختبر للعلوم 



 .8 غولد بيرغ



يلقبه محبيه بـ"المدمر"، وقبل أن يصبح غولد بيرغ مصارعاً محترفاً كان لاعب  كرة قدم أميركية ولعب لعدة فرق منها "صقور أتلانتا "، اختفى غولد بيرغ عن  الأنظار بعد إصابته بكسر في الحوض.


 9. ناعومي



قبل انضمامها إلى فريق الرقص الخاص بنجم الاتحاد " برودس كلاي"، كانت ناعومي تعمل كراقصة بفريق مغنى الراب الشهير "فلو رايدا".


 10. بول بيرر



من أفضل مديري المصارعين الذين ظهروا خلال العقود الماضية، له فضل كبير في  صناعة نجومية الأندرتيكر بالتسعينيات. بدأ بول حياته كمصور بجوار الحلبات  حتى أصبح مديراً بعروض الهواة للمصارعة قبل توقيعه مع "WWF "
 .
**
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هذوا هون لاحقني في قنوات 24 ع 24 قارفانه حياتي منهم
 يسلموهدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هههههههههههههه
جمعة مباركة مها..


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*

للـــــــرفع*

----------

